# Another wolf bites the dust!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This one was taken out by a vehicle just east of Evanston on I-80 some time yesterday or today. A good friend and UWN member called me to report it splattered all over the side of the freeway. That made my day until i realized how close that is to my house. Only an hour away? This is the 3rd confirmed wolf within 1 hour of my house. Wish i had pics but he was in a big rig. Anybody else see it?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope didn't see it nor do i have pics, but this only means that there are wolves in the Uintas


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I was elk hunting the Uintahs and a couple of friends found some wolf crap where we were hunting.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

About 10 years ago, a friend of mine killed 2 "large coyotes" that were killing his livestock on his ranch at the base of the Uintahs here in the basin. They were just killing them and leaving them. He shot these "large coyotes" and let them rot.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Wish i had pics but he was in a big rig.


I'm not disputing there are wolves in the Unitas. In fact, I am 100% confident there are. But I'm not sure that if one got hit by a big rig and was splattered beyond any recognition, how does anyone know it was a wolf and not a very large husky, german shepherd, coyote, gremlin or ewok? I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish i had pics but he was in a big rig.
> ...


Pretty sure the wolf was hit by a smaller vehicle and the guy Brody is talking about saw it happen and was driving a big rig.


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome!! thats just one less "oversized coyote" I have to shoot, because we don't have wolves in Utah!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish i had pics but he was in a big rig.
> ...


I was the one saw it and there was no mistake in the ID. It was definitely a wolf no way it could have been ewok or anythingelse.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

:shock: We elk hunt up near Henrys fork by Bullocks park and about 2 years ago one of are hunting buddy's swore he saw a wolf cutting across a pine line where he was hunting. we questioned him about it he said he knew the differance between a coyote and a wolf.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Nope didn't see it nor do i have pics, but this only means that there are wolves in the Uintas


could this be part of the bear river drainage elk herd reduction that I have seen over the past two years?


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

There goes the neighborhood. In just a few years wolf sightings in the Uintah's will be common place.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

El Casador said:


> :shock: We elk hunt up near Henrys fork by Bullocks park and about 2 years ago one of are hunting buddy's swore he saw a wolf cutting across a pine line where he was hunting. we questioned him about it he said he knew the differance between a coyote and a wolf.


do you mean Cazador?


----------

